# 2017 - Ghosts of Ravensbrook Hollow



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi haunters, know it's been some time since I posted any pictures. 2016 was kind of an off year as we began transitioning out of Faegoria and experimenting with changing things up a little. It was the first year since I've gone full blast haunter that we were not actually home during ToT hours. So we didn't take any photos even.

This year we're slipping back into the stream and I've got a few photos to share. This is still a transition experimental setup and I expect 2018 to be completely different and new. Hope everyone enjoys scenes from 2017's display "Ghosts of Ravensbrook Hollow".


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your lighting sets the scene well, especially like the green glow from the last pic


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice! I like the direction you're taking with the props. The shrouded figures are creepy as hell and the lighting is perfect. Love the graveyard as well, and who doesn't like a good graveyard! Really a great display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Simple and beautiful.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great creepy vibe. In love with that crypt.


----------

